# FRIDAY!! ( not fryday)



## pdswife (Feb 18, 2005)

Have a great weekend!

Hope your weigh in this morning 
went the way you wanted it too!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2005)

I did not lose any weight yhis week, but I did not gain any either!!    That's Ok, because there is always next week.   I am so happy with myself because I worked out 4 times so far this week.  Each time was for at least an hour.


----------



## kyles (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi all, yes I am still alive!!!!! My lifestyle has completely changed, not only am I cooking healthier, I am working out three times a week and swimming twice a week, which is why you never see me anymore, I have no time for internet now!!!!! I am feeling fabulous, I have lost 13 pounds so far, and now only have 87 or so to go, which sounds so much easier that 100!!!!!!

And scarily, I love exercise, I never knew I liked exercise!!!!!!! The gym is fun, it's full of fit and gorgeous people, but I have found a time when it's empty, so that suits me fine. 

I miss you all!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2005)

tut tut kyles, no chasing thorpedoes or other studly guys around the pool, unless they're faster and it only serves to make you keep going.
good going tho. swimming is by far the best exercise; combining strength, flexibility, and aerobic conditioning. keep it up chica...


----------



## Catseye (Feb 19, 2005)

YaHOOO, lost three pounds!  Total of nine lost, and my little ticker thingie creeps a bit more rightward . . .   

Big handful of spangly confetti tossed over the heads of everyone who progressed on their difficult journey this week, and double that for kyles.  I'm so happy you're having such a splendid time with this, kyles!  (I missed you and wondered how you were doing.)


Cats


----------



## kyles (Feb 19, 2005)

LOL Buckytom, the youngest man in the pool is about 70! Mind you he looks ok in a pair of swimming trunks!!!!   

I'm still too embarrassed at the gym to do anything but look straight ahead, Keanu Reeves could walk in and I would be oblivious.......


----------

